
Is the ridesharing war over in the US? - bbd
Do you think Uber has won the ridesharing war? What will happen next? Are there other big opportunities along the line people might overlook?
======
kylegalbraith
I really don't think we have seen a winner yet. There is going to be a crash
due to regulations, licenses, and just pure shady business practices by both
Uber and Lyft.

I suspect that within the next five years we see some kind of cracking down.
Whichever one can survive that and/or adapt will be the winner.

------
damnfine
I think this is just an early flash in the pan. The VC subsudies will fall
off, regulations will be enforced or relegslated, and the real costs of
operating will catch up with both providers and operators. We will be back to
taxis, but now with apps.

------
warrenm
Over ?

What planet are you smoking?

